# Virtual cube oll/pll



## Sevilzww (Oct 12, 2021)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...9j6ABp-pH0xnVjwGAupYa_jbRc/edit#gid=238997705 oll sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet..._NSV8GS3zrk7k1997qgzTg-ls/edit#gid=1412893682 pll sheet
you can find me on discord: Sevilz#6935


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 12, 2021)

Sevilzww said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...9j6ABp-pH0xnVjwGAupYa_jbRc/edit#gid=238997705 oll sheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet..._NSV8GS3zrk7k1997qgzTg-ls/edit#gid=1412893682 pll sheet
> you can find me on discord: Sevilz#6935


why not standard real cube pi OCLL?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> why not standard real cube pi OCLL?


Alternation of hands and avoidance of the need to double press a key.


----------



## Sevilzww (Oct 12, 2021)

ocll combo is faster


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 23, 2021)

congrats for making that document!


----------

